# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Braceless vs brace aquarium tank?

## Sidney

Can someone tell me the differences between those two?

----------


## Berny

braceless is just like a house without a roof. brace is a house which is in the stage of building a roof, 3 pillars at the roof area holding the front and back of the tank

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## qngwn

Braceless = 5 panels of glass
Recommended for planted tanks as we often need to put our hands into the water and our hands are free to move around as nothing is obstructing it.

Braced = 5 (thinner) panels of glass, with other smaller pieces for support
Has pieces of glass stuck either at the sides or in the middle of the top of the tank to provide sufficient support and rigidity as thinner glass is used.

----------


## David

To what I know, braceless tanks exist up to only 2ft tanks. I have yet to see it at 3ft (perhaps ADA may have it?) at 4 to 6 feet, most German tanks has two cut off (leaving the two ends out so that piping can be inserted) horizontal brace running along the length and in turn, joint by a perpendicular center piece.

Anything above 6 ft has additional bottom brace. For braceless tank, if ready made ensure its from a very reputable brand...if custom, ensure its a really reputable company.

----------


## Sidney

is this the different? the first image is an brace tank and the second is a braceless tank.

credits to Craquarium.com
and mraqua.net

----------


## qngwn

> is this the different? the first image is an brace tank and the second is a braceless tank.
> 
> credits to Craquarium.com
> and mraqua.net


First one is a cracked tank.. Hahaha..

Yes you're right. Braceless tanks looks much nicer, but come at a heftier price tag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## qngwn

> To what I know, braceless tanks exist up to only 2ft tanks. I have yet to see it at 3ft (perhaps ADA may have it?) at 4 to 6 feet, most German tanks has two cut off (leaving the two ends out so that piping can be inserted) horizontal brace running along the length and in turn, joint by a perpendicular center piece.
> 
> Anything above 6 ft has additional bottom brace. For braceless tank, if ready made ensure its from a very reputable brand...if custom, ensure its a really reputable company.


Braceless tanks do exist up to 6 feet, however the price increase is exponential as glass thickness is increased to withstand the pressure and force of the water without using any brace. Which means the glass is being held in place only by the silicon inbetween the panes of glass.

3ft braceless tanks are very common nowadays. The ready made ones would be ADA, as well as the ANS OptiCube seen at Seaview or East Ocean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## David

qngwn....at 6 feet, I am really skeptical about it. A standard 6x2x2 has about 650 liters of water pressure working around 24/7 on a 15mm glass, the whole tank is held together by silicon at the edges at width of 15mm.

At 3ft ...okay...at 4ft my doubt begins...at 6ft...don't think I can sleep well.... :Grin:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, it seems ADA does sell a 180p braceless tank, and the low-iron high clarity glass it uses is indeed only around 15mm thick.

Found these photos online of the 180p tank setups at ADA Gallery...





Will need a team of people just to carry and position those rocks!  :Very Happy: 

Saw on the ADA USA sites that these 180p tanks retail at >USD$5,000+... just wondering, has anyone here actually managed to custom make a similar braceless 6ft tank through local tank makers with the same (or at least similar) high clarity glass thickness and quality minimal silicone work?

----------


## David

Hi UA

I did ask a local tank maker about a 6x2x2 diamond glass all round braceless. Came to 6k+ and that is without cabinet.

ADA 6 is around 7k+ last I asked.

----------


## David

Perhaps it's me ...that I scare myself ...but I rather be safe than sorry if ever the tank gave way...I can imagine 750 liters of water+ plants + gravel + base fert + tank inhabitants all over the living room floor....

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi UA
> 
> I did ask a local tank maker about a 6x2x2 diamond glass all round braceless. Came to 6k+ and that is without cabinet.
> 
> ADA 6 is around 7k+ last I asked.


Looks like the costs differ by 10-15%... i guess if someone was already looking to spend that kind of money, they'd probably go for the ADA tank... comes with ADA sticker too.  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Looks like the costs differ by 10-15%... i guess if someone was already looking to spend that kind of money, they'd probably go for the ADA tank... comes with ADA sticker too.


ADA is using sticker? i always though is laser etching, nowdays AQ happening.. all talking about 4k - 7k stuff.... :Well done:

----------


## David

HAHAHA!!! Poison me? No need I already poison myself... Braceless 6 footer ....if it doesn't not explode on me good.... :Wink:

----------


## qngwn

Think can ask East Ocean. It's inside their list for ANS OptiCube. If I'm not wrong some use 18mm glass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## David

qngwn...perhaps if I buy the ADA tank can add 10years of experience back to me....HAHAHAHAA!!! Like some who believes that the night before exams sleep with book under pillow can some how transfer knowledge to brain... :Wink:  okay off topic and I will stop.

----------


## blue33

Something like this?  :Grin:

----------


## David

Nice ...4 Feet braceless!!!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Something like this?


Was that tank custom made locally? Very nice workmanship!  :Smile:

----------


## David

Coral Reef

----------


## blue33

Locally made "Crystal Glass" with minimal silicone 4ft tank, custom made like ADA tank. Above pic showed lighting is for water testing only, it has being hanged in the mid air with custom made rods made by the professional.

----------


## AQMS

> Something like this?


Fooyoo....... lethal dosage man.... 
Nice  :Well done: 
What is the damage if you dont mind sharing.....

----------


## bennyc

david,

please buy so i can go and marvel at the beauty of 6ft braceless. I will bring snacks and drinks there, cos i will sit there for sometime.

----------


## David

@bennyc.....like what I said earlier...have to buy color photo copier machine...then have to share the boon with Zero (who incidentally will disown me if caught).... :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

4 feet tank braceless should go for yiding (ans brand )

----------


## Sidney

Have any of you bros tried the gUSH Crystal tanks?

----------


## AQMS

> @bennyc.....like what I said earlier...have to buy color photo copier machine...then have to share the boon with Zero (who incidentally will disown me if caught)....


Spot on!! right on the money...  :Grin:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Have any of you bros tried the gUSH Crystal tanks?


If you are referring to the ones from Green Chapter, i've bought a few from them before.

Last year to beginning this year, the tanks which i got from them were from a manufacturer called "YiDing" (can see the manufacturer QC sticker at the base of the tank, same as the ones from East Ocean).

But recently their latest shipment is noticeably different (probably from a different manufacturer) as the tanks have better silicone work (very high quality workmanship, almost can't even see the silicone) and the glass seems even clearer.

You can see them in my tiered setup:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-Setup-Journal

Here is a close-up photo of the silicone workmanship on one of the tanks:



The price of those tanks are abit higher than the previous version though, but i think its worth it for the better quality.  :Smile:

----------


## Sidney

> If you are referring to the ones from Green Chapter, i've bought a few from them before.
> 
> Last year to beginning this year, the tanks which i got from them were from a manufacturer called "YiDing" (can see the manufacturer QC sticker at the base of the tank, same as the ones from East Ocean).......


urban, are you refering to the gUSH tank ? if not , Mind sharing where can i get one of those tank?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> urban, are you refering to the gUSH tank ? if not , Mind sharing where can i get one of those tank?


Yes, i'm referring to the latest batch of tanks from Green Chapter which they call "gUSH crystal garden". The tanks in my tiered setup were bought from them.  :Smile:

----------


## Sam Jen Kang

Brother you have a nice tank!

----------


## bennyc

Bro, you have finally clock enough nice to sell things. Haha

----------


## felix_fx2

> Bro, you have finally clock enough nice to sell things. Haha


whaha, there are worse

----------

